# Blue working out



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I went to the tennis court with blue and he had no interest in the flirt pole there which is weird cause when we are at the house he goes nuts over it. I think I am going to get a hide for my grandfather just killed a deer so i am going to talk to him about getting a few pieces of hide. But anyways here are some pics of Blue aka bubu














































and a stacked shot of Blue What do you guys think of him now.. I added a about 1-2 pounds on him


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like him. Looking good.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I think he looks great!


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

impressive and very good looking dog!.. how much does he bench lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He really is looking Great! Nice job!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

he looks great! that is what i am striving to get my Peanut at


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

He is looking good!

Are you in East Knoxville? I think I know where those courts are. lol

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Woot Blue looks great!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

PERFECTION... lol


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

That is one awsome lookin boy, I want my boy to look like that.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow he is looking great! keep up the good work


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

dang look at them muscles... lookin good. hope my boy turns out great like yours


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

now thats what a bully should look like! an inspiration for me!


----------



## Donkeisha (Jan 5, 2009)

hahah nice one


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

he looks awesome!!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

Blue is not a bully. he only weighs 63 pounds lol 


yes pulldawg that is in east knoxville lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great looking dog, whats his ped look like


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

watchdog/collette


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

great looking dog, does he weight pull??


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

no he does not weight pull. I want to get him into it really bad money is all that is holding me back honestly


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a solid dog! At 63# how tall is he?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice! He looks great! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

not sure how tall he is. He is not that big to be honest. everyone always looks at him and thinks he is huge and I am liked dude he is not that big


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

he looks so good!


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

hes so gorgeous the 2 pounds made a difference i dont know why but it really has


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Wootness said:


> Blue is not a bully. he only weighs 63 pounds lol


You tell 'em!
He's looking BEAUTIFUL!! Love that dark seal color... makes them muscles pop in the photo's


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

hahahahah ^^^^^


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

"Blue is not a bully. he only weighs 63 pounds"

hmm, so now we face the question of what actually qualifies a dog as a bully? is it weight? particular bloodlines? both? ... contrary to what was perhaps your assumption, I did not intend it as an insult, I personally along with many people I would assume do not think negatively of bullies. But regardless, my assumption was based on the shape of his head and your having posted on this forum a few months back if I recall a picture of him saying "here is my bully", someone commented and you on that same thread said, "everone tells me he is a bully".

... not that it matters, but just for the record. lol


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

well I after getting all of blue's fat of i do not consider him bullly but I do believe that a a few generations back some amstaff blood was mixed in, which caused the blue gene 

but to me a bully is the low to the ground overly wide looking things


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

iam hoping my girl fills in like that!


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

bullies are dope i think....this is my friends. 84 pounds, big ol head....hes very fun to play with


----------



## thedude (Jan 26, 2009)

as soon as i get 15 posts in, i'll throw up some pics of mine. great muscle structure! good coloring too! ^^^


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

thedude said:


> as soon as i get 15 posts in, i'll throw up some pics of mine. great muscle structure! good coloring too! ^^^


:thumbsup:

Bullies are good ol dogs, surely seperate and distinct, and in alot of ways incapable of achieving that which the classic gamey apbt is capable of, but funny dogs none the less. Every bully I have ever met reminds me of just a big stupid cuddly hippo, not that they are all stupid, but I mean like they dont realize just how big and funny they look. Anyway, enough bully rant on blues thread!


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

he looks good. scary as hell. but good nonetheless


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

scary? lol how is he scary. He is actually the most cuddly thing ever and spoiled rotten lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

god i love this dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

